# Pulao in Dubai



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi,

I need to know where i can find the best Pulao in Dubai.

Pulao is an Pak/Ind dish of rice and meat. very delicious.

I heard one is available on abuHail rd, but where.


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

Hot n Spicy, Gazebo, Dumphukt


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Delhi restaurant, naif area, Deira. Great mutton biryani!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

If you mean Pulao rather than Biryani, Emly Chilis near Lamcy has good Mutton Yakhni Pulao. 
BBQ Delight next door also does Pulao but their Biryani is better


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

the one near Abu Hail road is next to KArachi Darbar... but i dont know where that is


----------

